# DW746 Table Saw



## Marineloady (Sep 6, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has the dw746? I was on CL last week and found one for $600 barely used. When I went back, 30 minutes later, to look for the contact info it was no longer listed.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The DW746 was an early hybrid model with a belt drive induction motor housed inside the enclosure, and had table mounted trunnions. It was made in the US and was well built. It was available with an optional sliding miter table, and/or extra wide rip capacity. The biggest knocks were that the fence was mediocre for a saw in it's price range (~ $950 for the basic unit), and it came with steel wings....cast iron wings were an option for a couple hundred bucks more. The motor had a proprietary mount, so couldn't be replaced with a standard NEMA 56 motor off the shelf, meaning it'd need to be rebuilt or OEM sourced in the event of motor failure. 

$600 wouldn't have been a steal for a base model IMO, but if it had cast wings, the optional SMT, wide rip, or even an aftermarket fence, it might have been a nice deal.


----------



## mstang1988 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dredging up an old thread but I'm curious if you had the chance to compare this saw vs a Rigid TS-3612 TS-3650 etc? I'm curious as I've found a craigslist saw (the basic) for $350. I've seen 2-3 TS-3612's/3650's which is what I originally wanted. I've read the wings are not completely level and a few other bad things. And idea if the add-on parts are available for order anywhere?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

mstang1988 said:


> Dredging up an old thread but I'm curious if you had the chance to compare this saw vs a Rigid TS-3612 TS-3650 etc? I'm curious as I've found a craigslist saw (the basic) for $350. I've seen 2-3 TS-3612's/3650's which is what I originally wanted. I've read the wings are not completely level and a few other bad things. And idea if the add-on parts are available for order anywhere?


These are all standard full size saws with standard miter slots, so most 27" deep wings, most aftermarket fences, and most miter gauges and miter jigs will fit. Some wings and fence upgrades might need some modification, but nothing too major. Never heard about any wings not being level...that's usually a user fine tuning issue, or a very easily remedied factory issue.

Thought you might like to see the guts of a 3650 to compare:


----------

